# AARoadWatch:M9 Kilcullen to Carlow will open on Monday 21st December 2009!



## Mpsox (15 Dec 2009)

Purely an FYI for anyone travelling south for Christmas or anyone who commites into Dublin daily from Kilkenny/Carlow etc

http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/traffic/story.asp?id=99492
I will never, never, never, never, never, never, never, never have to drive through Castledermott or get stuck in traffic there after this week. Santa has come early for me

The fact that Kildare Co. Co. are digging up Casteldermot and causing 45-60 minute traffic delays a week before they open the bypass of it is of course another story


----------



## Leo (15 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sweet, thanks Mpsox.
Leo


----------



## Armada (15 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Woo Hoo


----------



## gebbel (16 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another major improvement in our road network...the only good thing to come out of the boom years....notwithstanding the high cost and late delivery etc.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Drat, it's been postponed until sometime in January...  (follow original link)


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

According to Newstalk the local FF gombeenman wanted it to remain closed, as its opening would effect Christmas traffic to a number of local businesses.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sean Power.........local TD is the man to blame and contact with your compaints.

He lobbied the minister and said he drove it and it wasn't ready to open???? WTF is he an engineer ?


----------



## Red (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is this for real ?
Has opening been been postponed on the back of some lobbying ?
Who do I need to lobby to get road opened as planned next week ??


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ring Sean Power's office.

He is the local Td who pushed for this.

*Contact Details *
Main Street, Newbridge, Co Kildare.
*Tel:* 045-432289
*Fax:* 045-435380
Dáil Éireann, Leinster House, Dublin 2. 
*Tel: *(01) 6183206 or (01) 6184068


----------



## CMCR (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

The road opening is now going ahead.


----------



## Claire1956 (17 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*

After reading this entry this morning I rang Kildare Co. Co., the NRDO and the Dept of Transport to get an answer as I was gutted it would not open on Mon next. No-one could give me an answer as to why it was being postponed......... - but CMCR that latest news is the best Crimbo present I could get!!!


http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/u-turn-on-motorway-opening-date-438654.html


----------



## roro123 (18 Dec 2009)

Ah Ireland, Ireland, still the same, the benefits to many held to ransom by the few..........


----------



## Mpsox (18 Dec 2009)

I was in London yesterday when my wife rang me to tell me about the delay in opening, to say I was speechless was an understatement

Regrettably this was an example of gombeen politics at it's worst. When I got in late last night and switched on the telly, Val Falvey TD was on, it seemed scarily realistic. If Brian Cowen was a true leader, he'd sack Noel Dempsey today, instead this incompetent fool will stay in his position. 

Thankfully common sense prevailed in the end and what a tremendous example of people power at action. We can change things for the better if we make an effort. The only consolation I have in this whole farce is that Demspey, the Kildare TDs involved and the NRA officials will all face a very well deserved paycut in the new year

Incidentally, if anyone is travelling south over the holidays, the Esso garage at Kill is the last petrol stop until the far side of Carlow due to the NRA not allowing any service stations to be built on our motorway system. As I said, well earned pay cuts


----------



## PyritePete (18 Dec 2009)

> Incidentally, if anyone is travelling south over the holidays, the Esso garage at Kill is the last petrol stop until the far side of Carlow due to the NRA not allowing any service stations to be built on our motorway system. As I said, well earned pay cuts


 
well posted Mpsox...


----------



## Mouldy (20 Dec 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Incidentally, if anyone is travelling south over the holidays, the Esso garage at Kill is the last petrol stop until the far side of Carlow due to the NRA not allowing any service stations to be built on our motorway system. As I said, well earned pay cuts


 
Yes they are and from what I remember reading the IT the tendering process is ongoing if not already finished. Please do some basic research before posting inaccurate inofrmation and then linking that to your brillantly informed view on the public sector.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Dec 2009)

If you are travelling North - Dont call in to the last service station in Castledermot to buy a ticket for the toll bridge , because they don't sell them .

If you are travelling South , heading for Bagenalstown/ Borris - Dont follow the signpost for Carlow - follow the signpost for Kilkenny / Waterford .

There is no mention of Bagenalstown- Borris - Graignamanagh  on the signs along the route from Castledermot to final roundabout at Milford (while heading South )


----------



## z101 (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: M9 Kilcullen to Carlow opening date announced !!!!!!!!!!!!*



gebbel said:


> Another major improvement in our road network...the only good thing to come out of the boom years....notwithstanding the high cost and late delivery etc.


 
?? It's come in on budget and 10 months AHEAD of schedule. Is that a song or something..



> If you are travelling South , heading for Bagenalstown/ Borris - Dont follow the signpost for Carlow - follow the signpost for Kilkenny / Waterford.


I will never recognise the right of Bagenalstown to have signposts.. The message is obvious..stay away.


----------

